# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Μετασχηματιστες  220V  to 12V

## Vagelis64

Ειναι ολοι 220V σε 12V.
Ελεγμενοι , ειναι ο.κ.


1 τεμ. 400W  30E
4 τεμ. 500W  160E
1 τεμ. 600W   50E
Δινονται και μεμονωμενα κατοπιν ελεγχου καλης λειτουργειας σε χωρο μου.
Αθηνα μονο, δεν αποστελονται, τελικες τιμες.
Ευχαριστω.

----------

